# Cervelo R3 vs. Orbea Orca for 185 lb. rider



## jasperj (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone have any input on choosing between an 07 Orbea Orca and a Cervelo R3? I'm on the heavier end of the spectrum at 5'11" 185 lbs. I'm not a racer, just an avid recreational rider who tends to do long (75-85 mi) rides in the summer.

I rode and enjoyed both: I loved the smooth ride--and I'll admit it, the looks--of the Orca, but the Cervelo felt stiffer and snappier without being punishing. The extreme lightweight of the frame gives me some pause, though, and I get scared just looking at those wafer-thin seat stays.

Any thoughts/advice? I'm also open to exploring other options, would love to hear what people would recommend.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Let's see, I've got no experience with high end bikes, so I'll answer. These are both top end bikes. I read one review of the ORCA that said it super strong and stiff. On the other hand, Cervelo was advertising during the Tour that they're the only bike company that doesn't build a special frame for Paris-Roubaix because their frames are tough enough to take it without modifications.

At 185 pounds I don't think you've got anything to worry about with either bike, except maybe with wheels. High end bikes tend to come with extreme reduced spoke count wheels. My guess is even these would be no problem if your roads are good and you're not terribly rough on them. Of course, if you've got the pockets for this kind of bike you might want to check out the Nimble carbon three spoke wheels- light, bullet proof, super cool looking, and expensive.


----------



## JeromeFournierLanzoni (May 29, 2009)

Hey there, I used to ride Orca since 2007 and it is a great stiff bikes, I am 174 Lbs
It been Designed in the Pyrennees and it make sense , no joke around during the climbs,
the frame 53cm won't forget you!
S3 and Orca have similar design and aerodynamics, it depends on personnal feelings.
You have to test it first.
Both great top end bikes, wheels are very important too!


----------

